# FreeBSD Multi-Boot USB Drive



## d3crypt (Oct 14, 2015)

I want to install FreeBSD on a multi-boot USB disk with a program like SARDU, but it's not an option.  Does anyone know how I would do this?


----------



## SteveSi (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.easy2boot.com/add-payload-files/freebsd/


----------

